# DVD purchases



## Wallamic (Aug 28, 2015)

Short and sweet. Du isn't connected yet and want to watch some movies. Anybody know of any people or stores that sell/deliver?

Appreciate the help in advance


Michael


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Deliver - No. 

Sell - of course - Virgin Megastore and plenty of others.


----------



## Wallamic (Aug 28, 2015)

thanks twowheelsgood. 

anybody else have any differing input?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Wallamic said:


> thanks twowheelsgood.
> 
> anybody else have any differing input?


I suspect that the OP is looking for 'alternative - maybe not quite official' sources.

If so then there's no chance of any being suggested on open forum as it's simply not acceptable to the forum rules.

If I'm mistaken - then let me point the OP to Souq.com, they deliver but waiting for DU to install may be the quicker option


----------



## Wallamic (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks. and yeah. Maybe someone will DM me...... Also, whats OP? Like Opie from the tv show?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Wallamic said:


> Thanks. and yeah. Maybe someone will DM me...... Also, whats OP? Like Opie from the tv show?


No-one will 'DM' (or more correctly PM on this forum) you until you achieve the required forum status that enables such a functionality.

And "OP" quite simply is "Original Poster" meaning the instigator of the thread.

I still doubt very much you'll find what you're looking for - how about going down to the less salubrious areas of Dubai and search them out yourself.


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

There's a DVD rental outlet at the Springs Spinneys store.


----------



## Wallamic (Aug 28, 2015)

LesFroggitts said:


> No-one will 'DM' (or more correctly PM on this forum) you until you achieve the required forum status that enables such a functionality.
> 
> And "OP" quite simply is "Original Poster" meaning the instigator of the thread.
> 
> I still doubt very much you'll find what you're looking for - how about going down to the less salubrious areas of Dubai and search them out yourself.


Not sure if this an aggressive reply or not. But thanks for clearing this up. I see you have been in Kuwait and I have as well. Thats the reason I ask because while in Kuwait I had the number of a very nice guy that would deliver me DVDs. I know that Kuwait and Dubai are very different but you never know until you ask.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

There's also a shop selling box sets in the Spinneys complex at Umm Sequim.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Wallamic said:


> Not sure if this an aggressive reply or not. But thanks for clearing this up. I see you have been in Kuwait and I have as well. Thats the reason I ask because while in Kuwait I had the number of a very nice guy that would deliver me DVDs. I know that Kuwait and Dubai are very different but you never know until you ask.


What aggression - Until you reach sufficient posts you won't be able to send or receive private messages - simply stating a fact aseasily determined by checking the forum rules.

You'll find those types of vendors down in places like Deira - but I've not encountered anyone providing the type of supply we had in Kuwait  Our guy in Kuwait used to come to the office with his catalogue in which there must have been a few hundred quite up to date examples - though sometimes the quality may not have been so good (or so I'm told  )

As for the suggestions already posted on where to buy, they're for legit supplies and the OP is looking for something a little 'cheaper'


----------



## Wallamic (Aug 28, 2015)

No worries, like I said, I wasn't sure if there was aggression. Appears not. So you know the guys I'm talking about. Just hoping that there was the same here and wished they delivered. But I'll just wait for Du and use my WiFi biscuit and Popcorn Time until then. Thanks everyone.


----------

